# Video PROOF that passengers are not matched with the closest driver/earnings suppressed



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Note: the passenger was repeatedly charged cancellation fees each time they cancelled, despite being within a 5-minute window. And since each driver got cancelled on with seconds, they would not receive a cancellation fee (less than 5 minutes). Lyft just made $15 in a matter of seconds.
























*Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

I know. Hence all of the 15 20 25 min away pings i get. In the bay area. 
Disgusting. 
Lyft. Your friend with a car. 
Ha
No friend of mine. 
They r trying to be uber so hard but they dont have the rider base. 
Toxic requests. Meant to hedge pay. Good choice of words.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I busted them sending multi requests over the weekend red handed which was hilarious, and instead of wasting my breath with support I sent an mms back to the cancel line and to my surprise it was delivered and read by someone...








No reply, but the pings and rides I got that night have me thinking they fixed the algorithm special for me. Gave rides to some unique and interesting folks (6'5" drag queens, artists, pimps) and I got a chance to visit all the most dangerous areas of the Bay Area in one night... from Hunters Point to Richmond to East Oakland with chained Lines back to back. Surprised I didn't end up in Stockton. Can't prove anything and maybe it was all just a coincidence but Ive never had a night like that before and it just felt like something was amiss and that I was being messed with... the implications of which if true are alarming on so many levels. 
The experience however is among my top 3 for sure.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> I busted them sending multi requests over the weekend red handed which was hilarious, and instead of wasting my breath with support I sent an mms back to the cancel line and to my surprise it was delivered and read by someone...
> View attachment 120734
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply. Yesterday was a hard day for me, but knowing I'm not alone helps -- even if only a little. And I know I'm not alone -- every driver goes through this type of pay manipulation, but not all of them are willing to document it. Really, thank you!


----------



## fernie501 (May 1, 2017)

I experienced the exact same problem a couple of days ago in Downey, CA when a customer wanted me to drive her to another location, I agreed. But after 4 different attempts and two accounts used, it would not match with me. She was literally sitting inside my car and it kept matching with cars around the area. Btw she didn't have two accounts, her friend also tried to request a lyft. Pretty upsetting since it was prime time and I needed those rides


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you for this! Keep them coming guys! The more you share, the more reporters can expose this practice, and I'm currently working on legal representation. Lyft's arbitration agreement violates PAGA, so it's enforceability is in question.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It's not just driver proximity; according to support it's also based on how long drivers have been waiting without a ping. If you cancel a pax or vice versa then you go to the back of the queue of local drivers, even if the pax is in your car.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

elelegido said:


> It's not just driver proximity; according to support it's also based on how long drivers have been waiting without a ping. If you cancel a pax or vice versa then you go to the back of the queue of local drivers, even if the pax is in your car.


First of all, please don't trust anything support tells you. A template response is meant to pacify, not educate; and it isnt designed to give away technology secrets.

Second, I didn't receive anything for that call -- no cancellation fee, etc. This, then, means I'm in the negative (earnings-wise) for my time, and yet another driver gets to move in and make money while I go to the back of the line? Does that make any sense?

Fact: I can show paystubs from a year ago and I can show them from today, and you'll see that Lyft has me on a Lyft Line track. Those are the calls I'm required to get by a large majority, as I earned too many of their Power Driver Bonuses and it's payback time. Basically, they're telling me, "These are your new less than minimum-wage calls, and if you don't take them, you get nothing." That's why the call was rerouted from me, and it's only a matter of time before a judge allows me to prove it.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

Shady for sure. I was always under the impression closest driver got the ping. I had a trip a couple months back where I ended the trip at the destination and 1 of the 3 pax wanted to go to a different spot. Sitting in my car and he got another driver 5 mins away. I didn't really want to drive him anyway so I sent him to the curb.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> Shady for sure. I was always under the impression closest driver got the ping. I had a trip a couple months back where I ended the trip at the destination and 1 of the 3 pax wanted to go to a different spot. Sitting in my car and he got another driver 5 mins away. I didn't really want to drive him anyway so I sent him to the curb.


Thank you for this account!!!!


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Doing the Lord's work.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

"We will take care of it over here to know what could have happened"

LOL


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. Yesterday was a hard day for me, but knowing I'm not alone helps -- even if only a little. And I know I'm not alone -- every driver goes through this type of pay manipulation, but not all of them are willing to document it. Really, thank you!


I can't be the only maniac who documents EVERYTHING that involves trading time for money, even though I'm not the litigious type. My attorney is another story. 
BTW what brand of dash cam you working with?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Doing the Lord's work.





RideshareSpectrum said:


> I can't be the only maniac who documents EVERYTHING that involves trading time for money, even though I'm not the litigious type. My attorney is another story.
> BTW what brand of dash cam you working with?


QVIA made by Lukas

http://shop.lukasdirect.com/lukas-store/dash-cams/2-channel/ar790wd


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Yep, its money grab, they don't care anymore about anything. Were supposed to drive 60 hours a week now.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

No worries, 80 is just around the corner


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

All my passangers are getting fed up. Thats all I here, why are rides so long away. I notice that its really long and drawn out to drive in traffic, thats too long. to get there in 20 minutes sometimes, no good. This is making people switch back to uber. I dunno what to do about it. Not accepting rides is making my acceptance rate drop. My family says im driving 20 hours more, and I don't like this company anymore, everyone is angry I pick up, it's taking too long. And driving during peak time, is no good. In 2 hours Im only getting 1 or 2 rides, and you make little money driving in traffic, its no good. I cannot work 50 hours a week, to make my bonus. I only was working 4 days, now I gotta work 6, morning n night. During traffic time. They want everybody to suffer and waiste time, ever the customer gotta waist time, and everybody quitting lyft.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

It's so obvious


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Post it on utube


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

That's. Crazy.. Some of my pick ups are over 25 minutes , 32 minutes, 29, minutes..such a scam!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

If you ever do manage to get the passenger in front of your car. Because yall are the only two there. Lyft may keep the money earned or deactivate you saying yall prearranged that stuff. Only lyft gets to decide who gets in your car. How dare drivers and riders have conveniences such as under one minute pickup times.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

In fairness it's important to also mention and keep in mind that because of the sheer size of the annual ride share market cap (multi Billions) which is ALL transactional and in comparitievely minute fractions thereof ($5- $25) per ride.... it must also be a giant magnet for any kind of low level, low life, bottom feeder scam hustle you could ever possibly think of. Probably some rather elegant swindling happening too espescially in major markets. That being a presupposition I'm sure there are machine learning preventative measures built into the dispatch algorithms that detect and defer anything that even remotely trips a red flag. 
My point being it could be that some of these instances are just the result of false positives being treated by the algorithms as red flag events and are not indicative of business as usual. 

Naaaaah! Who TF am I kidding? Shady AF.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I really need ALL of you to start asking your passengers for gas money. Prices are going up but pay keeps going down.

It's only fair. Stop giving free rides, give fair ones.

"How do you like driving for Lyft?"

"Having the time of my life. Do you have any money for gas?"

THIS SHOULD BE YOUR REPLY.

Sorry, I'm at the gas station right now and this just came out.


----------



## Devilhacker (Apr 7, 2017)

Check this out....


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Devilhacker said:


> Check this out....


Exactly. Because the area you're in is NOT busy -- they're just positioning cars for projected demand.

You're actually needed for a random call 20 minutes away, and you're already late.


----------



## Devilhacker (Apr 7, 2017)

I have a different theory. I believe the area was actually very busy at the time. I feel as if they were just sending me away to allow new drivers to cash in on the primetime.

When i first started, getting prime time was no problem. But now 1,100 rides later its almost impossible.

Nearly anytime i enter i primetime zone it either disappears or ill get sent off either far away or somewhat close but with a 25%-50% bonus rather than the 100%+ i was sitting in and around.

This also proves they straight lied about the "nearest pick up". The only time iv been sent far away like that is when im sitting in primetime zones.

All these photos including from my last post were within a 10 minute time span. I decided to pick up claire because it was clear lyft didnt want me to get the good primetime and i wasnt going to make money letting rides pass by.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Devilhacker said:


> I have a different theory. I believe the area was actually very busy at the time. I feel as if they were just sending me away to allow new drivers to cash in on the primetime.
> 
> When i first started, getting prime time was no problem. But now 1,100 rides later its almost impossible.
> 
> ...


Everything you just said, I used to think, too.

5,000+ Lyft rides here.


----------



## Devilhacker (Apr 7, 2017)

Check my edit trump


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Devilhacker said:


> Check my edit trump


I did, and I hear you, but I still think it's illusory. Yes, new drivers are making more than you in order to condition them into becoming long-term drivers, but it doesn't mean the demand is actually there. It's called venture capital, and they're using it to pay new drivers higher wages, just like they do with a sign-up bonus. Aside from a concert or act of nature, it's really hard for an area -- not matter how dense -- to have Prime Time, because if there isn't enough cars in the area, the system can ping outside of it -- 1 mile, 3 miles, 6 miles, etc., and we've all received/taken those calls as part of our bonus structure/work schedule. Fortunately, the PDB died in 2016, and now I drive for free.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Nothing fair about rideshare fares

I tell pax the gig is garbage if they ask how i like it. Usually its just around the time they piss n moan about a surge. They say they were gonna wait til it was less expensive and i look atem cross eyed. Like. Pbbbst. Yeah. I should totally drive you for less money 
I tellem they should just be glad i didnt show up in a rickshaw. 
the job is so annoying at times. But atleast the pay sucks


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Thank you for this account!!!!


The same thing has happened to me more than once with Lyft. Dropped off two riders, ended ride, one of the riders decides to go to another location and wants to jump back in my car, requests ride, request goes to another driver 5 minutes away, rider immediately cancels, requests another ride, request goes to another driver 5 minutes away. ...and I never try for PDB anymore. Lyft!


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Thank you for this! Keep them coming guys! The more you share, the more reporters can expose this practice, and I'm currently working on legal representation. Lyft's arbitration agreement violates PAGA, so it's enforceability is in question.


I think a letter needs to be sent to the board.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Nothing fair about rideshare fares
> 
> I tell pax the gig is garbage if they ask how i like it. Usually its just around the time they piss n moan about a surge. They say they were gonna wait til it was less expensive and i look atem cross eyed. Like. Pbbbst. Yeah. I should totally drive you for less money
> I tellem they should just be glad i didnt show up in a rickshaw.
> the job is so annoying at times. But atleast the pay sucks


Rickshaw -- lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

fernie501 said:


> I experienced the exact same problem a couple of days ago in Downey, CA when a customer wanted me to drive her to another location, I agreed. But after 4 different attempts and two accounts used, it would not match with me. She was literally sitting inside my car and it kept matching with cars around the area. Btw she didn't have two accounts, her friend also tried to request a lyft. Pretty upsetting since it was prime time and I needed those rides


Technically this is a prearranged ride, lyft considers this fraud. You will not get fined, arrested or do anything wrong as far as police but lyft will withold payment if they detect it.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> Shady for sure. I was always under the impression closest driver got the ping. I had a trip a couple months back where I ended the trip at the destination and 1 of the 3 pax wanted to go to a different spot. Sitting in my car and he got another driver 5 mins away. I didn't really want to drive him anyway so I sent him to the curb.


Ummm not to disagree with this statement but pings inside your car will not work because drivers try to ping themselves rides. If the pax is in your car their computers flag the pax because that's how drivers ping themselves. If you have the pax get out of the car about 15 feet you will get the ping. I had a pax request me 3x in a row like that and it came to me everytime.

Also, when in a surge zone you have to take into consideration that all the other drivers will head to those zones correct? So drivers that maybe closer to the requests will ignore them so they go down the chain. I would do the same thing lol. Why would I accept a non primetime request if I'm driving towards a 200% primetime zone? A lot of drivers have given up on pdb so missing a request means nothing. You have to hope a new driver that gets good hourly guarantees and has an incentive to pick up non primetime rides is between you when you drive. Also, don't you think most people know that a surge will go away in 10 mins that's why you don't get a ride in those high primetime zones? Given, I do agree the primetime is fake sometimes because I have been in the center of a pink zone and it gets higher yet I don't get a request when I'm the only car lol. I'm not saying there's nothing fishy going on but I'm in the phila market and I've made over 2k multiple times driving less then 50 hrs by milking hourly guarantees and ride bonuses. They changed my pdb from the 20% to the 200 for 105 rides in 6 months lol and I only drove probably 3 months in that period. But when I first started I was stupid, then I wised up and killed it. Lyft paid me more in bonuses then my collected fare for the entire week many times lol. I'm thankful that is not my main source of income. I don't drive now unless I get incentives and bonuses. Weeks I don't get bonuses I only do primetime. Actually this is like a video game to me lol. I'm not saying lyft is not doing anything shady or deceptive but at the same time you guys are complaining about them not being fair and not making more money driving. Lol, now think about this....... lyft and uber are all losing millions and billions right? You guys want a raise a company that is hemoraging money lol. Does that make any sense?????? If you guys don't like what you're making blame yourselves. No one makes you drive for lyft left or uber. If you fell cheated why are you still driving? You guys have no one to blame but yourselves. Bottom line is lyft and uber is not Wal-Mart that's making billions and paying only 10 dollars an hour. Given Travis lowered the rates so low and imbedded a culture that tipping is not required but when it all comes down to it he did say the truth...... If you're unhappy driving quit, it's that simple. If you can't find another job then suck it up, no one owes you anything. I might get a lot of backlash for what I'm saying but it is what it is.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

OGT said:


> Ummm not to disagree with this statement but pings inside your car will not work because drivers try to ping themselves rides. If the pax is in your car their computers flag the pax because that's how drivers ping themselves. If you have the pax get out of the car about 15 feet you will get the ping. I had a pax request me 3x in a row like that and it came to me everytime.
> 
> Also, when in a surge zone you have to take into consideration that all the other drivers will head to those zones correct? So drivers that maybe closer to the requests will ignore them so they go down the chain. I would do the same thing lol. Why would I accept a non primetime request if I'm driving towards a 200% primetime zone? A lot of drivers have given up on pdb so missing a request means nothing. You have to hope a new driver that gets good hourly guarantees and has an incentive to pick up non primetime rides is between you when you drive. Also, don't you think most people know that a surge will go away in 10 mins that's why you don't get a ride in those high primetime zones? Given, I do agree the primetime is fake sometimes because I have been in the center of a pink zone and it gets higher yet I don't get a request when I'm the only car lol. I'm not saying there's nothing fishy going on but I'm in the phila market and I've made over 2k multiple times driving less then 50 hrs by milking hourly guarantees and ride bonuses. They changed my pdb from the 20% to the 200 for 105 rides in 6 months lol and I only drove probably 3 months in that period. But when I first started I was stupid, then I wised up and killed it. Lyft paid me more in bonuses then my collected fare for the entire week many times lol. I'm thankful that is not my main source of income. I don't drive now unless I get incentives and bonuses. Weeks I don't get bonuses I only do primetime. Actually this is like a video game to me lol. I'm not saying lyft is not doing anything shady or deceptive but at the same time you guys are complaining about them not being fair and not making more money driving. Lol, now think about this....... lyft and uber are all losing millions and billions right? You guys want a raise a company that is hemoraging money lol. Does that make any sense?????? If you guys don't like what you're making blame yourselves. No one makes you drive for lyft left or uber. If you fell cheated why are you still driving? You guys have no one to blame but yourselves. Bottom line is lyft and uber is not Wal-Mart that's making billions and paying only 10 dollars an hour. Given Travis lowered the rates so low and imbedded a culture that tipping is not required but when it all comes down to it he did say the truth...... If you're unhappy driving quit, it's that simple. If you can't find another job then suck it up, no one owes you anything. I might get a lot of backlash for what I'm saying but it is what it is.


There have been times i have been 1-2 mins away and the ping has gone to people 12 mins away. If you drive someone 2-4 times in a row it may eliminate you. There is also a possibility it favors destination filters too


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> There have been times i have been 1-2 mins away and the ping has gone to people 12 mins away. If you drive someone 2-4 times in a row it may eliminate you. There is also a possibility it favors destination filters too


Isnt that what a destination filter is for???? Of course it bypasses the closest driver because you are headed in that direction. What would be the point of it if it didn't lol. The filter would never work if that was the case. On the theory of being the closest driver and not getting the ping. Maybe other drivers have the destination filter on and you don't. If you are in a primetime zone, you should always put a filter on if there are many cars around you. Don't be greedy and put it to the airport lol but to a central popular destination. For the very reason you jump the line. Another theory I have is if the pax is an expectional lyft user lyft will try to match that pax with a driver that has a high rating. Sort of like uber VIP but lyft isn't telling drivers they are doing that. Which makes sense from their point because they want to make sure good customers will always have a good experience. Especially for longer trips. Surprisingly I came to this conclusion last night. I was driving in the philly market in center city and the whole city was primetime. I get a ping and see that the pax is 2.2miles away and 75% primetime. Considering the highest primetime in that area was 100% I accepted it. But I was in disbelief that I would have been the closest driver because I'm smack in the city and why would drivers not accept a 75% when 100% was the highest and she had a 4.9 rating. So I turned on the pax app and saw no less then 20 cars between me and the pax. I pick her up and we start talking. I asked her if she uses left a lot and she said more then 10x a week. Anyways the trip was about 10 miles and the fare came to 33 dollars and she tipped me 10 dollars. I'm not saying my rating is anything special but I am at 5 stars with 1600 rides. Granted lyft only goes back 100 ratings and you can contest a bad rating, lyft knows I've only disputed a handful of ratings. I also know lyft rounds up but I'm almost at a legitamite 5 stars. My current rating is 4.97 and average between 15 to 20% in tips on lyft.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Technically this is a prearranged ride, lyft considers this fraud. You will not get fined, arrested or do anything wrong as far as police but lyft will withold payment if they detect it.


If it won't give you the ping, you and your rider should both exit the Lyft app, kill any residual Lyft background processes, and give the ride to them for the Lyft cost through Square. It will only eat 2.75% of the fare instead of 25%. You could also technically upcharge $1-2 for the booking fee as well!

Resist.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Certain Judgment said:


> If it won't give you the ping, you and your rider should both exit the Lyft app, kill any residual Lyft background processes, and give the ride to them for the Lyft cost through Square. It will only eat 2.75% of the fare instead of 25%. You could also technically upcharge $1-2 for the booking fee as well!
> 
> Resist.


I try to keep it legit as possible, with either Lyft or Uber mainly for the insurance. But I always get to a point where I eventually have to use square as Uber and Lyft make it difficult to allow riders to choose their favorite riders. I also want to keep all the good tippers to myself as well lol


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The thing about this gig is if it goes by anything other than proximity then we all would be better off quitting. Once you open the door to these type of games it means you can no longer rely on ride share for any stable income. Instead of it being about your skill as a driver and knowing where to go to get the pings it becomes all about what the mysterious unknown algorithm thinks of you. And that algorithm could be using any number of factors, perhaps some of which are illegal such as your age. Or perhaps others which are unethical and unfair such as your type of vehicle.


----------



## NYCTLC (Mar 23, 2017)

I want some of that settlement money too, count me in!!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

OGT said:


> Ummm not to disagree with this statement but pings inside your car will not work because drivers try to ping themselves rides. If the pax is in your car their computers flag the pax because that's how drivers ping themselves. If you have the pax get out of the car about 15 feet you will get the ping. I had a pax request me 3x in a row like that and it came to me everytime.
> 
> Also, when in a surge zone you have to take into consideration that all the other drivers will head to those zones correct? So drivers that maybe closer to the requests will ignore them so they go down the chain. I would do the same thing lol. Why would I accept a non primetime request if I'm driving towards a 200% primetime zone? A lot of drivers have given up on pdb so missing a request means nothing. You have to hope a new driver that gets good hourly guarantees and has an incentive to pick up non primetime rides is between you when you drive. Also, don't you think most people know that a surge will go away in 10 mins that's why you don't get a ride in those high primetime zones? Given, I do agree the primetime is fake sometimes because I have been in the center of a pink zone and it gets higher yet I don't get a request when I'm the only car lol. I'm not saying there's nothing fishy going on but I'm in the phila market and I've made over 2k multiple times driving less then 50 hrs by milking hourly guarantees and ride bonuses. They changed my pdb from the 20% to the 200 for 105 rides in 6 months lol and I only drove probably 3 months in that period. But when I first started I was stupid, then I wised up and killed it. Lyft paid me more in bonuses then my collected fare for the entire week many times lol. I'm thankful that is not my main source of income. I don't drive now unless I get incentives and bonuses. Weeks I don't get bonuses I only do primetime. Actually this is like a video game to me lol. I'm not saying lyft is not doing anything shady or deceptive but at the same time you guys are complaining about them not being fair and not making more money driving. Lol, now think about this....... lyft and uber are all losing millions and billions right? You guys want a raise a company that is hemoraging money lol. Does that make any sense?????? If you guys don't like what you're making blame yourselves. No one makes you drive for lyft left or uber. If you fell cheated why are you still driving? You guys have no one to blame but yourselves. Bottom line is lyft and uber is not Wal-Mart that's making billions and paying only 10 dollars an hour. Given Travis lowered the rates so low and imbedded a culture that tipping is not required but when it all comes down to it he did say the truth...... If you're unhappy driving quit, it's that simple. If you can't find another job then suck it up, no one owes you anything. I might get a lot of backlash for what I'm saying but it is what it is.


Ok, let's take the car of out the equation. You're insinuating that you can't ping a Lyft if you're next to a Lyft driver in driving mode. Mmmkay.

I've gotten pings from inside the car when I'm the ONLY driver available in a rural area. This capture was meant to describe density, which is common.

As for everything else that was said, it doesn't deserve a detailed response. "If you don't like driving, don't," is basically what you said. And that's what's wrong with the world. "It's OK for companies to misclassify their drivers and break the law, and if you don't like it, don't drive for them."



NYCTLC said:


> I want some of that settlement money too, count me in!!!


Your check for $6.23 is on it's way -- hang tight!


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Ok, let's take the car of out the equation. You're insinuating that you can't ping a Lyft if you're next to a Lyft driver in driving mode. Mmmkay.
> 
> I've gotten pings from inside the car when I'm the ONLY driver available in a rural area. This capture was meant to describe density, which is common.
> 
> ...


Lol, so you want to be an employee? Here's 15 an hour, you have to accept all ride requests. Really? I'll take general contractor any day over being an employee.



OGT said:


> Lol, so you want to be an employee? Here's 15 an hour, you have to accept all ride requests. Really? I'll take general contractor any day over being an employee.


You know what's hilarious??? You put lyft and uber down sooooooo much and since you know all about how they operate.... Why why the he'll you keep driving for them? Lol, wtf stop crying and be a man about it and do something. You're one of those people that complain the most and don't do shxt about it. Hmmm uber only retains 4 % of drivers after a yr. How long have you been doing this? I guess the other 96% decided to stop doing this because they realized it wasn't for them instead of crying and keep doing it.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

OGT said:


> Lol, so you want to be an employee? Here's 15 an hour, you have to accept all ride requests. Really? I'll take general contractor any day over being an employee.
> 
> You know what's hilarious??? You put lyft and uber down sooooooo much and since you know all about how they operate.... Why why the he'll you keep driving for them? Lol, wtf stop crying and be a man about it and do something. You're one of those people that complain the most and don't do shxt about it. Hmmm uber only retains 4 % of drivers after a yr. How long have you been doing this? I guess the other 96% decided to stop doing this because they realized it wasn't for them instead of crying and keep doing it.


$15 an hour is better than $5, and it's unfortunate that you see my see my writings from such a narrow point of view.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Exactly. Because the area you're in is NOT busy -- they're just positioning cars for projected demand.
> 
> You're actually needed for a random call 20 minutes away, and you're already late.


LOL I would let that ping pass just for her avatar.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Narrow point? You my friend need to step outside the self enclosed world of yours. Uber and lyft no matter how their business model is gives us a choice to turn on that online button or not. Do they do things that may seem fishy? Yes, no doubt. But they also give the chance for people that cant find jobs, people that get laid off, single mothers and fathers a chance to make ends meet. Do some people make less then minimum wage? Yes, but some people also do very well in some markets. And most people keep all what they make because if you write off the miles at the end of the fiscal year you will pay almost no income tax after taking the standard deduction which you are still allowed to do after figuring out your agi. Uber and lyft owe the drivers nothing except the oppertunity to use their app. We know the rates, we know the pay, we know what we need to make to make ends meet. Isnt primetime and surge just pudding on the cake? If you know its fake then stop chasing it. Atleast it still presents an oppertunity for us to make more then the standard fare. Wtf you think its a guarantee if you drive to a prime zone you will get a ride? Paxes know a surge only lasts a few mins. Step outside the box and also see the good things they do.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

OGT said:


> Narrow point? You my friend need to step outside the self enclosed world of yours. Uber and lyft no matter how their business model is gives us a choice to turn on that online button or not. Do they do things that may seem fishy? Yes, no doubt. But they also give the chance for people that cant find jobs, people that get laid off, single mothers and fathers a chance to make ends meet. Do some people make less then minimum wage? Yes, but some people also do very well in some markets. And most people keep all what they make because if you write off the miles at the end of the fiscal year you will pay almost no income tax after taking the standard deduction which you are still allowed to do after figuring out your agi. Uber and lyft owe the drivers nothing except the oppertunity to use their app. We know the rates, we know the pay, we know what we need to make to make ends meet. Isnt primetime and surge just pudding on the cake? If you know its fake then stop chasing it. Atleast it still presents an oppertunity for us to make more then the standard fare. Wtf you think its a guarantee if you drive to a prime zone you will get a ride? Paxes know a surge only lasts a few mins. Step outside the box and also see the good things they do.


I didn't even read your reply. I respect that you have a different point of view, and wish you all the best in pursuing them.

Cheers,

TE


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> The thing about this gig is if it goes by anything other than proximity then we all would be better off quitting. Once you open the door to these type of games it means you can no longer rely on ride share for any stable income.


Both uber & lyft have moved away from proximity all the time. Been like that for at least a year.

Anytime you have some weird quest or bonus, it will literally match you rides to beat that. Back when uber was doing $50/hr, I got stacked trips on surge that for 6 hours straight >$50/hr.

When lyft does Average hourly guarantees, no pings unless it's > $x.xx.

it's not random at all.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Both uber & lyft have moved away from proximity all the time. Been like that for at least a year.
> 
> Anytime you have some weird quest or bonus, it will literally match you rides to beat that. Back when uber was doing $50/hr, I got stacked trips on surge that for 6 hours straight >$50/hr.
> 
> ...


And yet Lyft's website clearly states the opposite


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

OGT said:


> Lol, so you want to be an employee? Here's 15 an hour, you have to accept all ride requests. Really? I'll take general contractor any day over being an employee.
> 
> You know what's hilarious??? You put lyft and uber down sooooooo much and since you know all about how they operate.... Why why the he'll you keep driving for them? Lol, wtf stop crying and be a man about it and do something. You're one of those people that complain the most and don't do shxt about it. Hmmm uber only retains 4 % of drivers after a yr. How long have you been doing this? I guess the other 96% decided to stop doing this because they realized it wasn't for them instead of crying and keep doing it.


OGT, must be one of those people that work in the office at lyft. Being a bully to all the drivers, no morals or ethics and probably pockets drivers surge money. So by putting people down, hes makes himself feel better.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

OGT said:


> Narrow point? You my friend need to step outside the self enclosed world of yours. Uber and lyft no matter how their business model is gives us a choice to turn on that online button or not. Do they do things that may seem fishy? Yes, no doubt. But they also give the chance for people that cant find jobs, people that get laid off, single mothers and fathers a chance to make ends meet. Do some people make less then minimum wage? Yes, but some people also do very well in some markets. And most people keep all what they make because if you write off the miles at the end of the fiscal year you will pay almost no income tax after taking the standard deduction which you are still allowed to do after figuring out your agi. Uber and lyft owe the drivers nothing except the oppertunity to use their app. We know the rates, we know the pay, we know what we need to make to make ends meet. Isnt primetime and surge just pudding on the cake? If you know its fake then stop chasing it. Atleast it still presents an oppertunity for us to make more then the standard fare. Wtf you think its a guarantee if you drive to a prime zone you will get a ride? Paxes know a surge only lasts a few mins. You need to stop crying and grow up. Step outside the box and also see the good things they do. Be a man and make a desicion. If you chose to drive stop crying. Now i will drop the mic lol.


tl/dr

Too bad you couldn't drop a few paragraph breaks before you dropped the mic


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> Why don't you bend over. And I'll show you what I can do with this Mic!!!


No thanks I only like chicks.

You gonna have your 4 other whiny aliases attack me?


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

DeplorableDonald said:


> No thanks I only like chicks.
> 
> You gonna have your 4 other whiny aliases attack me?


What did you do before you worked in the lyft office cheating people out of money? clean out x-rated video stalls? Turn tricks on Craigslist? Bill collector? 
Your so riotous! You must have a statue of yourself on your desk.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> What did you do before you worked in the lyft office cheating people out of money? clean out x-rated video stalls? Turn tricks on Craigslist? Bill collector?
> Your so riotous! You must have a statue of yourself on your desk.


#1. I wasn't even talking to you in the first place, so why you're getting your panties in a bunch is beyond me.

#2. Maybe if you spent less time whining on here with different accounts (I am 99.9995% sure that you're the same person behind MARY ANDERSON , Hunter420 harry smith; same broken English and exact same whine) and more time driving you'd be better off. If it's THAT bad, quit and find something else to do for money.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DeplorableDonald said:


> #1. I wasn't even talking to you in the first place, so why you're getting your panties in a bunch is beyond me.
> 
> #2. Maybe if you spent less time whining on here with different accounts (I am 99.9995% sure that you're the same person behind MARY ANDERSON , Hunter420 harry smith; same broken English and exact same whine) and more time driving you'd be better off. If it's THAT bad, quit and find something else to do for money.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

DeplorableDonald said:


> #1. I wasn't even talking to you in the first place, so why you're getting your panties in a bunch is beyond me.
> 
> #2. Maybe if you spent less time whining on here with different accounts (I am 99.9995% sure that you're the same person behind MARY ANDERSON , Hunter420 harry smith; same broken English and exact same whine) and more time driving you'd be better off. If it's THAT bad, quit and find something else to do for money.





DeplorableDonald said:


> #1. I wasn't even talking to you in the first place, so why you're getting your panties in a bunch is beyond me.
> 
> #2. Maybe if you spent less time whining on here with different accounts (I am 99.9995% sure that you're the same person behind MARY ANDERSON , Hunter420 harry smith; same broken English and exact same whine) and more time driving you'd be better off. If it's THAT bad, quit and find something else to do for money.


It doesn't matter if I worked 100 hours, because you sit there playing with drivers lives. I had another job, and was working 30 hours a week, then I had too work 6 days a week, and im making less, because of these new damn algorythms and bogus pdb policies. I have a 5.0 after a year, and your so adiment on screwing with drivers for a thrill, then you say quit! Find another job, when the issue at hand is that you are destroying lives. As soon as I can catch up, but your policy is what? Destroy and replace? Obviously you don't care about humanity, or ethics or morals. Some people get all the good rides because why? I go to closed bars and wait in a 300% surge, then it's a ride 20 minutes away. Why? The rides are obviously targeted with disdain of a sociopath! 3 line rides too the airport, then terminal 5, 2nd pax is 2 miles away from airport , then back to the terminal. Im smarter then that. You don't even care about the passenger, you only cause pain!! 18 minutes away from the vally to pick up someone in westhollywood, geeze no drivers their!!! You target certain drivers and discriminate. Your evil! Karma will get you.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

harry smith said:


> It doesn't matter if I worked 100 hours, because you sit there playing with drivers lives. I had another job, and was working 30 hours a week, then I had too work 6 days a week, and im making less, because of these new damn algorythms and bogus pdb policies. I have a 5.0 after a year, and your so adiment on screwing with drivers for a thrill, then you say quit! Find another job, when the issue at hand is that you are destroying lives. As soon as I can catch up, but your policy is what? Destroy and replace? Obviously you don't care about humanity, or ethics or morals. Some people get all the good rides because why? I go to closed bars and wait in a 300% surge, then it's a ride 20 minutes away. Why? The rides are obviously targeted with disdain of a sociopath! 3 line rides too the airport, then terminal 5, 2nd pax is 2 miles away from airport , then back to the terminal. Im smarter then that. You don't even care about the passenger, you only cause pain!! 18 minutes away from the vally to pick up someone in westhollywood, geeze no drivers their!!! You target certain drivers and discriminate. Your evil! Karma will get you.


1. Paragraph spacing, punctuation and spellchecker would help you immensely. Before you critique me as a grammar nazi, if people can't understand your point, you lost half the battle already.

2. If you bothered to do the slightest bit of research you'd see that I have posted many times what a shit company Lyft is. I coined the phrase 'Lyft is Uber in a pink tutu' because while Lyft has PR saying they're more driver friendly, they're very passive aggressive with drivers.

3. If I were in Lyft's corporate office would I really be worrying about what some whiny (child of unwed parents) said on some obscure website? No I'd be banging my secretary like a good middle manager.

In all seriousness, if Lyft's rental program is causing you and your 4 other personalities this much trouble, just give the car back. There are other options. I'm doing Uber Xchange Lease Program and, while it's pricey, it's half what you are paying and I can use it for anything I want. Might be an option.

Trump Economics sorry for.the letdown. I know you were expecting both barrels. I'm in a magnanimous mood tonight. Next time I'm in CA I'll buy you a popcorn


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DeplorableDonald said:


> 1. Paragraph spacing, punctuation and spellchecker would help you immensely. Before you critique me as a grammar nazi, if people can't understand your point, you lost half the battle already.
> 
> 2. If you bothered to do the slightest bit of research you'd see that I have posted many times what a shit company Lyft is. I coined the phrase 'Lyft is Uber in a pink tutu' because while Lyft has PR saying they're more driver friendly, they're very passive aggressive with drivers.
> 
> ...


That's very philanthropic of you, but I have no predisposed notions for what your writings should be. I am, however, enjoying them immensely.


----------



## farmboy500 (May 18, 2017)

I noticed the difference in the last few weeks. I get long rides, far away.


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

I stopped driving for Lyft. I rarely see PT while Uber is surging like crazy in the same area. All I see are pings 15-20 minutes away and the riders are pretty unappreciative.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Unappreciative 

All aboard the Lyft Line train! Toot toot!!!










HeavyFlow said:


> I stopped driving for Lyft. I rarely see PT while Uber is surging like crazy in the same area. All I see are pings 15-20 minutes away and the riders are pretty unappreciative.


----------

